# Subtank Mini RTA deck.



## Nick (14/10/15)

Morning guys anyone in Cape town have this in stock, the one I have has bent and now does not fit properly and is leaking...


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/10/15)

Hi @Nick 

We have stock but we are not in cape town.

We have courier options available.

http://savapegear.co.za/products/kanger-mini-rba-plus-deck-new-improved-version?variant=6344853891

Regards

Pieter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (14/10/15)

Vape Cartel also have these available and pretty much the best courier charges in SA
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ies/products/kangertech-subtank-mini-rba-plus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (14/10/15)

See VM in Cape have 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/subtank-mini-rba-coil/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

